# Fresh asparagus



## Constance (Mar 20, 2007)

We've been having warm temps, and finally got a good rain this weekend. DH checked the asparagus bed, and he says the new little tips are starting to poke their noses out of the ground. Hopefully, we'll be having fresh asparagus by the weekend! 
What's your favorite way to prepare fresh asparagus?


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 20, 2007)

Grilled or roasted -- we love it, with evoo , s & p and garlic !


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 20, 2007)

Favorite...geez, that's tough!

I think grilled w/evoo infused with garlic is my favorite.  I could eat it every single day.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 20, 2007)

I prefer steamed...crisp tender with butter and a hint of lemon. I just like the simple taste of the Asparagus...not much to mask it's flavor


----------



## Flightschool (Mar 20, 2007)

I had it Grilled with EVOO and S&P wrapped in bacon tonight.... You could say that the whole meal was a hit.... check the whats for dinner 3-20 thread for the whole menu.... it was great, it is always fun to cook for people that like the food.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 20, 2007)

I love it grilled.  I've used a sun-dried tomato vinaigrette as a marinade, or just a little EVOO, and S&P to taste.

I also have a taste for asparagus wrapped in Prosciutto.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 21, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I prefer steamed...crisp tender with butter and a hint of lemon. I just like the simple taste of the Asparagus...not much to mask it's flavor



This is the way I like asparagus, too minus the butter.  Sometimes I will sprinkle a little herb/garlic seasoning over the top.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 21, 2007)

Asparagus risotto, said without hesitation. Serve the tips separately on top so that at least they don't get boiled to a mash in with the rice. Hope this doesn't seem like a waste of good asparagus to you all - it's one of my all-time favourite dishes.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 21, 2007)

I like to steam it, and serve with salad, and a dressing.

I use different dressings, but here is one of them.
Juice of one orange
Juice of half a lemon
A small spoonful of sugar or honey
A few large spoonfuls, of olive oil
Black peppercorns
Small spoonful of salt.
Fresh herbs

Put everything in the food processor and whiz.

Mel


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 21, 2007)

grilled or roasted, evoo, garlic and herbs de Provence.  I prefer the large thinck spears, with the stalked pealed.  ALso just roast in evoo and serve with dipping sauces (very Roman)


----------



## cjs (Mar 21, 2007)

rolled in a little balsamic (fig balsamic) and olive oil and grilled. sprinkle with Parmesan.

In risotto would be a very close second!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2007)

Yummy!  Its about that time around here too.  We have a town nearby that used to produce this wonderful veggie so it grows wild.

I love it grilled or roasted with EVOO, S & P and sometimes Lemon too.


----------



## Constance (Mar 21, 2007)

I like to sautee the asparagus briefly in a bit of EVOO or butter, S&P and a hint of garlic (I put garlic in just about everything), then squeeze fresh lemon juice over the top, reduce the heat, and let steam until tender. 

By the way, after picking, I store asparagus in a glass of water (like a bouquet) in the fridge. If it's store bought, I cut a little off the ends first, so it will "drink" the water.


----------



## mish (Mar 21, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Asparagus risotto, said without hesitation. Serve the tips separately on top so that at least they don't get boiled to a mash in with the rice. Hope this doesn't seem like a waste of good asparagus to you all - it's one of my all-time favourite dishes.


 
That's one of my all-time favorite asparagus dishes as well, Snoop (with salmon on the side).  Or, a cold asparagus salad with sliced tomatoes on a bed of greens & vinaigrette dressing with a little lemon zest sprinkled over the top.

Roasted, grilled, blanched or stir-fried - I like 'em all.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 21, 2007)

I have 2 favorite ways of enjoying asparagus - cooked in a large skillet in a small amount of water, drained, & topped with hollandaise sauce, & the following recipe:

Chicken Asparagus with Oyster/Black Bean Sauce
2 boneless skinless chicken breast pieces (about a pound or so), sliced & cut into bitesized pieces 
1 bunch fresh asparagus (about a pound or so), tough ends trimmed & cut into 2" pieces 
2 stalks of Bok Choy, ends trimmed, cut into 1" pieces 
2" piece of fresh Ginger, peeled & minced 
3 large or 6 small cloves of garlic, peeled & chopped 
3 tablespoons Chinese salted/preserved/fermented black beans 
2 tablespoons oyster sauce 
3 tablespoons dry sherry 
1 teaspoon oriental chile paste/sauce 
8 fresh shitake mushrooms, stemmed & quartered 
3 tablespoons or so Peanut or vegetable oil for stirfrying 
Cooked Jasmine Rice for serving. 
Soak beans in hot tap water to cover & let sit for 15 minutes. Drain beans, add garlic, & mash together with a fork to make a rough paste. Add sherry, oyster sauce, & chile paste & stir. 
Bring a pot of water large enough to hold asparagus pieces to a boil & add all asparagus pieces except for the tips. Blanch for 2 minutes, then add tips & blanch for another minute. Drain. 
Make rice according to package directions. 
Heat wok (or large frying/saute pan) until drop of water sizzles. Add oil & swirl. 
Add Bok Choy & ginger & stirfry for 1 minute. Add chicken pieces & continue stirfrying until chicken is just about cooked thru. Add mushrooms & stirfry for another minute. Add blanched asparagus & bean paste mixture & stir for another minute. (If there isn't enough moisture in the pan, you can add a splash or 2 of water or chicken broth.) 
Serve over Jasmine Rice.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 22, 2007)

What is EVOO?
So many people are mentioning it, in this thread, and I have never heard, of it?

Mel


----------



## lulu (Mar 22, 2007)

Mel, EVOO is extra virgin olive oil.

That first asparagus poking its head up from the bed is delicious picked and eaten raw as you stand there, that is my very favourite thing to eat.  I miss having an asparagus bed for that first crisp, fresh and subtle taste. I also like lightly steamed (i.e. just oit, barely cooked) asparagus dipped in a soft boiled egg instead of soldiers.  Or gently pan warmed in a tiny knob of butter and eaten with the butter drizzling down your hands.

Any way at all and I am not complaining.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, for the translation Lulu. 

Now, I am wanting some asparagus. I hope I can find maybe a big box, of it, at the Turkish markets, this weekend. They sell things in season, at a fantastic price, if one buys a whole box(big). 

Mel


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 22, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Asparagus risotto, said without hesitation. Serve the tips separately on top so that at least they don't get boiled to a mash in with the rice. Hope this doesn't seem like a waste of good asparagus to you all - it's one of my all-time favourite dishes.


 
Risotto al' asparagi (asparagus) is wonderful... I usually cut off the tip, cook separately and then at the end toss them with rest of the risotto.

I like my asparagus with eggs, like frittata or quiche type savoury tart.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

sauteed in a pan with plenty butter, I can`t wait for 2 year time when I can start picking my own asparagus, I started them off from seed nearly 3 years ago, even when you plant the crowns you have to wait 3 years before you pick them, from seed you can another 2 years to that!

I`m growing Martha Washington asaparagus, I hope it`s worth the wait!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 22, 2007)

I just saw at the store yesterday that the price has finally came down.  Its $1.99 a bundle now vs. the $5.99 at Valentines Day.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 22, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I just saw at the store yesterday that the price has finally came down. Its $1.99 a bundle now vs. the $5.99 at Valentines Day.


 
We were just hoping for something like that here, too, and now we got hit by triple cold fronts this week and the weather took a nasty turn right back to winter.  I hope and pray the spring crop didn't suffer too much for it!!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I can`t wait for 2 year time when I can start picking my own asparagus, I started them off from seed nearly 3 years ago, even when you plant the crowns you have to wait 3 years before you pick them, from seed you can another 2 years to that!
> 
> I`m growing Martha Washington asaparagus, I hope it`s worth the wait!


 
I am part way through replanting my asparagus bed.  I am replanting it 1/3 at a time, so as not to be without asparagus for too long.  this year we will be eating on the last 1/3 of the old bed.  Last year I planted Jersey King, this years 25 crowns are Purple Passion.  Have not seen the first tip this year, too early for these parts.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

I`ve got nothing showing here either just yet, but by May they should all be out tempting me 

BTW, if ever you get chance to go to the beach in the summer, grab as much seaweed as you can and dry it in the sun and bring it home with you, leave it hanging up in the fresh air.
when bone dry put some gloves on and crush it up (there will be sharp bits), and put a sprinkle of that on your asparagus beds.
you don`t have to wash the salt off either, asparagus does care


----------



## JohnL (Mar 22, 2007)

Another "grilled" fan here.
It's also great stir fried 
I've never planted asparagus before YT, I had no idea it took so long to produce! I guess that kinda justifies the high cost.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I`ve got nothing showing here either just yet, but by May they should all be out tempting me
> 
> BTW, if ever you get chance to go to the beach in the summer, grab as much seaweed as you can and dry it in the sun and bring it home with you, leave it hanging up in the fresh air.
> when bone dry put some gloves on and crush it up (there will be sharp bits), and put a sprinkle of that on your asparagus beds.
> you don`t have to wash the salt off either, asparagus does care


 
This is interesting.  We were worried about, and could find no information, planting a new bed right where your old bed was.  It seems after 22 years, the soil might be depleted a bit.  We do heavily mulch it with bedding from the barn each fall.

Yes, John, it takes many years to get a crop when planted from seed.  But once you get the plants up and producing, they will produce for many years.  Our old bed gave great results for about 20 years before the harvest started to diminish.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 22, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> This is interesting. We were worried about, and could find no information, planting a new bed right where your old bed was. It seems after 22 years, the soil might be depleted a bit. We do heavily mulch it with bedding from the barn each fall.
> 
> Yes, John, it takes many years to get a crop when planted from seed. But once you get the plants up and producing, they will produce for many years. Our old bed gave great results for about 20 years before the harvest started to diminish.


Thats amazing Beth,
Do you have to cover the bed at the end of the growing season to protect the plant roots from winter freeze?


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah, they love seaweed, but if you don`t have any, you can buy Liquid seaweed (it`s like an extract) it`s the Iodine they like and a little salt won`t hurt them in anyway at all, I pref the seaweed though as that breaks down slowly and gives a slow but consistant feed.

John, we don`t cover ours at all, but it is grown in a raised bed.
the only thing we do if cut off the Fern like growth ONLY when it`s well and truly dead, before that and you lose nutrients being fed back into the roots.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

No, the mulch is not to protect the crowns/roots.  It is for the nutrient issue.   The crowns do not need protection for the winter.  But they do need fertilizer and this is the best way we have to fertilize.  And it is not a coincindence that the barn is situated right next to the fenced garden.


----------



## JohnL (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info,
Gee, now it looks like I'm in for a 5 year project


----------



## Constance (Mar 22, 2007)

Beth, if you can get ahold of some good manure, side dress your asparagus with it next fall. I'm not talking the bagged stuff from the garden center...you need the real thing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 22, 2007)

YT I used sea weed elixer on my tomatoes last year WOW what a difference.We have wild asparagus thats in the irrigation ditches here but I have yet tried to look for it also growswild  in Colorado.By the way I know the Germans eat only white asparagus as opposed to green how do the rest of you europeans have it?


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 22, 2007)

All of the above


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 23, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Beth, if you can get ahold of some good manure, side dress your asparagus with it next fall. I'm not talking the bagged stuff from the garden center...you need the real thing.


 
Connie, are you saying I need more than the bedding we use?  We try to put the "juicy" stuff between the plants, the bedding is from where the goats hang out in the barn.  Some of the bedding is just hay, but some of it has a lot of manure and moisture and we use the wet stuff for the asparagus.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 23, 2007)

we get our manure delivered by the local stables, they would have to pay to get it dumped otherwise, so we help mutualy 
we leave ours to stand for a good year before using it though, it reduces in size by a good 70% and gets quite Hot too (seen a few fires!), but that`s the best stuff to use we have found, the heat not only kills any pathogens, but unlocks much of the Nitrogen too and makes it easier to handle.
if you know of any large breweries, see if you can get hold of the used hops too 

IIRC, asparagus is a seaside plant originaly and was brought over (to the UK) by the Romans, that helps explains it`s resistance to salt and love of seaweed


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, this has been a fascinating thread for me as I've been debating whether to try and grow asparagus. And if I do, should I grow from seed or just buy crowns.

YT, did you have much difficulty starting the seed off? Did it need any special care?

And Beth, you have a lot of plants. There are just two of us, though doubtless home-grown asparagus might persuade the hordes to turn up. I presume three or four plants might be enough just for us, or is that optimistic and the more the merrier?


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 23, 2007)

In the US asparagus is sold by 25's.  I do crowns because you get a crop quicker but it is noticeably more expensive to buy crowns than seeds.  There are only two of us also and we raise 75 or 100 plants.  Each crown sends up a spear a couple times a week.  I am afraid 4 plants would never produce a mess to eat.  ANd as I said, the fewest crowns you can buy is 25. And connie was correct is saying to store the spears in a container of water in the fridge, just like flowers!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 23, 2007)

special care yes and no, it`s important to put the seeds in warm water, and let them soak for a good 24 hours, then wrap them up in a wet cloth and take to your plant pots and plant as usual, it`s a good idea to plant a few more than you need.
they`ll start to come up after a week or so, and look exactly like Mini asparagus 
don`t let them dry out ever, when they look strong enough, plant them out where you intend to have them grow, and then cover with pea netting to keep the birds out.
any losses due to predators, you`ll be glad you planted a little extra 
some start them off in nursery bed and move them to final position some 2+ years later, don`t bother, plant where you want them from the start


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help Beth and YT.


----------

